# Mitutoyo Dro On Bridgeport Mill



## Jeep1 (Nov 16, 2015)

I have an older Bridgeport mill with a Mitutoyo DRO. The DRO quit working. There is a series of lights that go on across the top of the front face of the unit when turned on. The lights did go on and then went dark. I checked the fuses and connections and they are good. There is power going to the DRO. The unit is model # GML-3705W, code #164-366. Any suggestions on what to look for? Does anyone repair these older units?
Thank you.


----------



## kd4gij (Nov 16, 2015)

My best guess is if you did find some one that works on them the cost would be prohibitive. for an older unit. If it where me I would take the cover off and unplug and re plugin all of the connections.


----------



## Holescreek (Nov 16, 2015)

Look inside for a DC power supply or transformer and check it's output.  You can't hurt it at this point.


----------



## middle.road (Nov 17, 2015)

Welcome to the wonderful world of Mitutoyo DROs. 
Awhile back, I was trying to track down a manual for the 3705, even contacted Mitutoyo in Aurora, No Luck.


----------



## Jeep1 (Mar 7, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. It appears there is a problem in one of the boards. Any suggestions on a new DRO? Acu-Rite, Fagor, Newall, etc.


----------

